# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Μπλουζάκια Bodybuilding.gr 2010

## Muscleboss

Όπως πέρυσι, έτσι και φέτος θα συνεχίσουμε με τα μπλουζάκια της σελίδας. 
τα μπλουζάκια φέρουν στάμπα στην πλάτη και μικρό λογότυπο στην αριστερή πλευρά του στήθους.

Τα μπλουζάκια βγαίνουν με την ίδια στάμπα με πέρυσι για τελευταία χρονιά, καθώς το ζήτησαν πολλά μέλη που δεν μπόρεσαν να τα προμηθευτούν πέρυσι.

Τα διαθέσιμα χρώματα είναι άσπρο και μαύρο. (προστέθηκε και το *ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ* χρώμα)

_Αντρικό μπλουζάκι_



*Γυναικείο μπλουζάκι*


Η χρέωση είναι:

1 μπλουζακι --> 10 ευρώ
2 μπλουζάκια --> 15 ευρώ
3 μπλουζάκια --> 20 ευρώ

(κάθε επιπλέον μπλουζάκι μετά τα 3 χρεώνεται 5 ευρώ, πχ 5 μπλουζάκια 30 ευρώ)

τα μεγέθη που θα διατεθούν είναι από Small έως ΧXL. (S, M, L, XL, XXL) και τα χρώματα άσπρο και μαύρο. 

Τα μεγέθη είναι γενικά άνετα και μη βιαστείτε να παραγγείλετε μεγάλα νούμερα. 

H στάμπα είναι μεταξοτυπία, δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το πλήσιμο αρκει να μην είναι σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Γενικά η μεταξοτυπία είναι ανθεκτική.


*Παραγγελίες / Κρατήσεις*

Μπορείτε να δηλώστε την κράτησή σας για χρώμα, νούμερο και αριθμό με προσωπικό μηνυμα στον sTeLaKoS. Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που πρέπει να δωθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην αποστολή:

_1) Ονοματεπώνυμο, 2) πόλη/περιοχή, 3) τηλέφωνο._

_Συνολικος αριθμός από μπλουζες και αναλυτικά φύλο(αντρικό γυναικείο), μέγεθος και χρώμα για κάθε μία._

Η πληρωμή γίνεται με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό.
Η αποστολή γίνεται στο τοπικό γραφείο κούριερ της περιοχής σας με μέση χρέωση 5 ευρώ το δέμα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε μπράβο Πανο,γιατι εχει υπάρξει μεγαλη ζητηση και αρκετοι μείνανε παραπονεμενοι !!

----------


## veteran29

μπραβο σας...εξυπνες οι εξελικτικες φασεις,,,πολυ ομορφο λογοτυπο.μολις παρηγγειλα...κ ανυπομονωωωω(-ουμε)

----------


## Sourlas

Βγάλε και μερικά κόκκινα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

ΟΚ Sourlas! και κοκκινα μπλουζάκια!  :01. Razz:  έτσι για αλλαγή σε εμάς που έχουμε ήδη το άσπρο και μαύρο.

Η γραμματοσειρά και στάμπα στο κόκκινο μπλουζάκι φαντάζομαι θα είναι λευκή...

Δηλώστε τα χρώματα της επιλογής σας στην παραγγελία σας.

ΜΒ

----------


## ANGEL81

> Όπως πέρυσι, έτσι και φέτος θα συνεχίσουμε με τα μπλουζάκια της σελίδας. 
> τα μπλουζάκια φέρουν στάμπα στην πλάτη και μικρό λογότυπο στην αριστερή πλευρά του στήθους.
> 
> Τα μπλουζάκια βγαίνουν με την ίδια στάμπα με πέρυσι για τελευταία χρονιά, καθώς το ζήτησαν πολλά μέλη που δεν μπόρεσαν να τα προμηθευτούν πέρυσι.
> 
> Τα διαθέσιμα χρώματα είναι άσπρο και μαύρο. (προστέθηκε και το *ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ* χρώμα)
> 
> _Αντρικό μπλουζάκι_
> 
> ...


_ΑΝΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΥΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ!!!!!ποσο καιρο εψαχνα κατι τετοιο....μπραβο ρε παιδια ετσι να ναι και η προπονηση οργανωμενη!!!χεχε_

----------


## Μαρία

Εχει και size για εγκυους??? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

και κιτρινο για Κρητη , ευχαριστωωωωω!!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

medium για 1,90 ατομο και οχι και πολυ πολυ τουμπανο ειναι καλο???

----------


## Polyneikos

To medium παίζει να σου είναι κοντο ...
Κοκκινο εε;;;Γαματο,οπωςδήποτε και εγω  !!
 Η τιμωρια των βαζελων και των αεκτζήδων για φετος θα είναι να παραγγείλουν πρασινα και κίτρινα και θα τους στείλω εγω κοκκινα !!!

----------


## giannis64

+1  :03. Thumb up:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

κανας αλλος που να εχει παρει?Το θελω και λιγο κολητο για αυτο ειπα για το medium

----------


## Levrone

στο κιτρινο που θελω εγω να γραψεις ενα "ΚΡΕΜΑΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΔΟΤΗ" να σκαω γηπεδο με αυτο!!!

χαχαχαχαχα!!!

κοκκινο δε θελω ρε συ οχι λογω γαυρου αλλα λογω ΚΚΕ!!!   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  THEGRAVIJIA πες αλευριιιι!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Κανεις για τα νουμερα???

----------


## Muscleboss

> Κανεις για τα νουμερα???


Πάρε ένα Μ και ένα L για το χειμώνα που θα βάλεις κιλά... χαμένα δε πάνε  :02. Welcome:   :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## StefPat

> Σήμερα θα πάνε για να τυπωθούν οι στάμπες. Τέλος της βδομάδας θα γίνει η αποστολή.
> 
> 
> Παιδιά να ξέρετε πως η παραγγελίες έχουνε κλείσει για φέτος. Μη στέλνετε άλλα μηνύματα. Όσοι πρόλαβαν πρόλαβαν



 :01. Sad:   :01. Sad: 
________________

Δεν πειράζει, του χρόνου πάλι, χεχε, έτσι κι αλλιώς κι το Small θα μου ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο..  :01. Smile Wide: 
Άντε να πάρω κανα πόντο!!

Κι'από μένα, πολύ καλή η κίνηση σας, όσο κι αν είναι το χρηματικό ποσό  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μένα μου άρεσε πολύ αυτή η κίνηση αν και το ήξερα επειδή το είπε ο πάνος και το έπραξε , γιατι ξέρω πως σκεύτετε και τον ενθουσίασε αυτη η κίνηση εγω προσωπικά δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε την απόδειξη να δώ για να πειστω απλα επειδή γνωρίζω τον πάνο , αλλα για την καλή πίστη των υπόλοιπων μελών καλώς έγινε η προβολή της απόδειξης , για να καταλάβουν αυτοί που πήραν τα μπλουζάκια πώς αυτή τους η κίνηση είχε και ανθρωπιστικό χαρακτήρα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Silver

Πραξη ανθρωπιας απο μερους σας, ευγε!!!!!

Οσον αφορα τα μπουζακια Κυπρο μπορουν να σταλουνε???????????

----------


## aqua_bill

respect  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

> Πραξη ανθρωπιας απο μερους σας, ευγε!!!!!
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα μπουζακια Κυπρο μπορουν να σταλουνε???????????


Δυστυχώς όσο ξέρω, δεν υπάρχουν αυτήν την στιγμή διαθέσιμα, του χρόνου πάλι (ελπίζουμε).

----------


## veteran29

> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ που παραγγέλνωντας τα μπλουζάκια της σελίδας κατάφεραν να συγκεντρωθεί το ποσό των 200 ευρώ που κατατέθηκε στους Γιατρούς χωρίς Σύνορα.


Πανο ο λογος σου συμβολαιο. μπραβο για το ολο θεμα.
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Silver

> Δυστυχώς όσο ξέρω, δεν υπάρχουν αυτήν την στιγμή διαθέσιμα, του χρόνου πάλι (ελπίζουμε).




 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο αρχικα στον Πανο και επειτα στα μελη που συνέβαλλαν στο να γινει αυτη η δωρεα.
Εγω απλα να προσθεσω οτι τα 200€ ειναι και λεφτα απο τη τσεπη του Παναγιωτη Βιτσα καθως καθε χρονο δεν υπαρχει αξιολογο κερδος απο την πωληση. Απλα γινεται μια προσπαθεια να ειναι δεμενη μια ομαδα ανθρωπων που αγαπανε την παρεα του φορουμ και συμβολικα δημιουργηθηκε και το μπλουζακι. Απο αυτη τη προσπάθεια φιλίας γίνεται επιπλεον μια φιλανθρωπικη προσφορα !
Συγχαρητήρια σε ολους  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Manos93

παιδες καλησπερα....μπλουζακια ΒΒ απο που μπορω να παρω?

----------


## Polyneikos

Για φετος γιοκ,του χρόνου παλι θα ξαναβγαλουμε..

----------


## aqua_bill

μήπως εννοείες τα μπλουζάκια με το T - back??

----------


## StefPat

Μπορείς να πας κι σε τοπικό τυπογραφείο, κι ότι του πεις, στο κάνει  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Teo18

Πως και πως περιμένω να βγουν μπλουζάκια και φέτος... :03. Thumb up: 
Μου άρεσαν πολύ και είναι και για καλό σκοπό! Εύγε! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φέτος θα αλλάξει η στάμπα, δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει καθόλου πάλι η ίδια. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

> Φέτος θα αλλάξει η στάμπα, δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει καθόλου πάλι η ίδια. 
> 
> ΜΒ


E καλυτερα,να ανανεωσουμε τη συλλογη οχι ολο τα ιδια :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> E καλυτερα,να ανανεωσουμε τη συλλογη οχι ολο τα ιδια


ναι,επεσε κ μια προταση ηδη στο τραπεζι,αλλα θα δουμε :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

αφηστε να το αναλαβει κανας σοβαρος στυλιστας γιατι αν περριμενουμε απο τις ιδεες του διονυση χαθηκαμε.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι μωρε,σε χαλασε.. :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

θα βαλετε στη μπλουζα τον γιαννη με φανελα της ΑΕΚ ακουσα ε????? :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

στο τελος θα με κανει μπαν............. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

> ναι,επεσε κ μια προταση ηδη στο τραπεζι,αλλα θα δουμε


σαν τι περίπου...?

----------


## giannis64

το θεμα κλειδωνετε..

----------


## Muscleboss

> αφηστε να το αναλαβει κανας σοβαρος στυλιστας γιατι αν περριμενουμε απο τις ιδεες του διονυση χαθηκαμε.


Έχει αναλάβει ήδη γραφίστας το θέμα Γιάννη. Θα έχετε νεότερα σύντομα.

ΜΒ

----------


## arisfwtis

θα τα παιρνουμε απο το ε shop
η καπως διαφορετικα?

----------


## Muscleboss

Διαφορετικά. 

Όπως τις άλλες χρονιές θα μαζέψουμε πρώτα τις παραγγελίες σας και μετά από 2περίπου βδομάδες θα σταλούν με κούριερ.

ΜΒ

----------


## Triumph

θελω να μου πειτε πως μπορω να αγορασω τα μπλουζακια,ενδιαφερομαι 
παρακαλω να με ενημερωσετε πως και ποτε.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Του 2010 έχουνε τελειώσει, φαντάζομαι κατά τον Απρίλιο-Μάιο θα βγούνε του 2011.

Θα ενημερωθείτε μέσα σε αυτό το τόπικ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Triumph

> Του 2010 έχουνε τελειώσει, φαντάζομαι κατά τον Απρίλιο-Μάιο θα βγούνε του 2010.
> 
> Θα ενημερωθείτε μέσα σε αυτό το τόπικ


ναι το ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι ειχανε τελιωση.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι μπαρκαρο τελη φευρουαριου και δν θα εχω προσβαση 
σε ιντερνετ για αυτο αν γινεται να κανονιστη καπως γτ θελω πολυ να παρω.
(κρατηση σαν κατι τετιο). γινεται κατι τετιο ;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Του 2010 έχουνε τελειώσει, φαντάζομαι κατά τον Απρίλιο-Μάιο θα βγούνε του *2010.*
> 
> Θα ενημερωθείτε μέσα σε αυτό το τόπικ


Tου 2011 εννοείς :01. Razz:

----------


## Mitsen

Εγώ ήθελα να προτείνω μια ιδέα... :01. Unsure: 

Τα μπλουζάκια όπου θα γραφουν και bodybuilding.gr θάταν ωραία αν έγραφε από πίσω 2011 σχηματισμένο από τα usernames των μελών του forum (έστω τα ποιο ενεργά) :08. Toast: 

Για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός παραθέτω τη παρακάτω φωτογραφία, όπου μέσα από λέξεις δημιουργείται η εικόνα μιας καρδιας

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Tου 2011 εννοείς


^^Αυτό ναι!  :03. Thumb up: 

Έκανα edit για να μη μπερδεύεται ο κόσμος!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Titanium

> Εγώ ήθελα να προτείνω μια ιδέα...
> 
> Τα μπλουζάκια όπου θα γραφουν και bodybuilding.gr θάταν ωραία αν έγραφε από πίσω 2011 σχηματισμένο από τα usernames των μελών του forum (έστω τα ποιο ενεργά)
> 
> Για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός παραθέτω τη παρακάτω φωτογραφία, όπου μέσα από λέξεις δημιουργείται η εικόνα μιας καρδιας


Δεν λεω πολυ καλη ιδεα αλλα δεν θα εχει πολυ ψυλοδουλια???Και λογικα μετα θα ανεβενει και η τιμη.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν λεω πολυ καλη ιδεα αλλα δεν θα εχει πολυ ψυλοδουλια???Και λογικα μετα θα ανεβενει και η τιμη....


+1

Κατι πιο απλο ειναι περαν της σταμπας που θα αποφασισει η ομαδα να αναγραφετε καπου και το username το δικο μας.Ειτε μπροστα ειτε πισω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

Αντε ας προτείνω και εγώ αυτό που σκέφτηκα...

Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν πάνω κάποιο σκιτσο η illustration ένος αγαπημένου μας αθλητή BB.

Δε μιλάω για φωτογραφία αλλά κάτι σα ζωγραφιά...αχρωμο κατα προτίμηση.

Α ναι...

+1 στον Eddie απο πάνω!

----------


## Titanium

> +1
> 
> Κατι πιο απλο ειναι περαν της σταμπας που θα αποφασισει η ομαδα *να αναγραφετε καπου και το username το δικο μας*.Ειτε μπροστα ειτε πισω


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Krokodeilakias

> +1
> 
> Κατι πιο απλο ειναι περαν της σταμπας που θα αποφασισει η ομαδα να αναγραφετε καπου και το username το δικο μας.Ειτε μπροστα ειτε πισω


+100 :03. Thumb up: 

θέλω και εγώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

θα εχει το ονομα σας και την φωτο του αβαταρ σας. οποτε κανονηστε τι αβαταρ θα εχετε απο εδω και στο εξης. :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά το Username δε γίνεται να μπεί γιατί πρέπει να κοπεί για κάθε μπλουζάκι μοναδική φόρμα εκτύπωσης και αυτο κάνει το κόστος απαγορευτικό. 

Το θέμα αυτο θα κλειδώσει προς το παρόν καθώς αναφέρεται στα μπλουζάκια του 2010 και θα ξανανοίξει νέο θέμα οταν έχουμε νεοτερα για τα μπλουζάκια 2011.

ΜΒ

----------

